# What can Brian Grant bring to the table?



## TheMatrix31 (May 28, 2002)

a raw big man inside,another body to throw @ shaq?,a ok rebounder?

I think the suns should go for it ?


----------



## Sunsfan (Jun 12, 2002)

Grant can bring about 10 points and 7 boards in 65 games a season. I thought we already had an overpaid PF who could put up those numbers.


----------



## Dustin Hellums (Jun 13, 2002)

I think Grant would be a definite upgrade from Outlaw or Googs. The only problem is we'd have to move one of them to bring in Grant.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

How about this Grant/#10 for Starbury?????

Then u could move Penny to PG and put the rook(i forget his name) at SG.Then all u have to do is draft Stoudemire at #9 and Hilario at #10:yes:!You would have one of the BEST frontcourts in the league in 2 or 3 years:yes:.

C - Tskalidis/Hilario
PF - Grant/Stoudemire
SF - Matrix
SG - ???? the rook
PG - Penny

Im NOT sure who all ur role players are:no:?


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

I don't see the Suns will give up a 25 year old pg just because we need frontcourt help so badly.:|


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Ur the one that wants to get RID of Starbury so bad!

I think my post is just about as GOOFY as u saying Matrix and Starbury should be traded!


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by *HEATLUNATIC *
> Ur the one that wants to get RID of Starbury so bad!
> 
> I think my post is just about as GOOFY as u saying Matrix and Starbury should be traded!


I am just speaking as a Suns GM standpoint.

I do want Marbury to go but not for B.Grant.
If B.Grant + another decent perimeter player, then I sa\y go for it.


----------

